# tele bump ski question



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

You're on crack. Like my Grand Dad always said, "only a poor craftsman blames his tools".


----------



## sofia (Mar 17, 2008)

word. it will depend on what kind of skier you are in the bumps. bottom bump skier/slow= soft. top of the bump/fast= stiff.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

You will be less likely to break a softer ski when you accidently stuff them into a mogul, and can double as a powder ski. When I raced in college, all the bigger guys would bend and break their skis as soon as the stuffed them once. I just look for a ski that has a nice even flex through it's length, but is torsonally stiff. That way it flexes/floats just fine, but as soon as I edge it, it bites just fine into the hardpack, or (gasp) ice.

As far as blaming tools, the argument does not hold water with skis for someone advanced in technique. I can easily feel how a ski initiates a turn and how it finishes a turn, two criteria that will tell you how the ski will handle. And just like how a race ski sucks in the powder, a powder ski would suck in a S,GS,DH course. They are just different types of skis.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Do you get thrown out of a turn because of your ski more than once? or do you realize what happened the last time and not let it load up on the tail so much the next time? Certainly different skis perform differently in different conditions and are made for different styles, but to look for advice on which ski will not throw you out of a turn is looking to place blame for a blown turn on a ski, not your lack of ability, thus I stick by my statement.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

TM-22...i had a pair of those (about 8 years ago) and they were incredible for hammering the moguls. Then i started buying fatter and fatter skis and gettin older and older.

Those were the last great tele mogul ski i had. But they are a specific ski...aren't they like 75mm under foot??

i vote for 175 Atomic Tm-22 !!! (probably find them for $25 somewhere)

Or Elan Ultimate M's (from the 80s)


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

The Elan Ultimate M was a great mogul ski. I had a pair until they got stolen from my truck in 92. Freaking theives got 3 pairs then.:twisted:

Matty, I was not trying to defend the OP's skiing as I have no idea how they ski. All I was saying is that skis do make a difference and the right type of ski for the conditions works a lot better then just any old ski. 

Peace


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

I hear you. I just think that it is an unanswerable question. All skiers(and boaters) must learn to adapt to the equipment they are on and the conditions they are in. Certain equipment may be better suited to certain conditions, but because I like the way a ski skis, or you like the way a ski skis doesn't make it the ski for the other person. If the ski is soft or stiff just makes you ski it differently, it doesn't throw you out of turns, it makes you ease up on it a little earlier or drive it a little harder. My comments were meant to give truth mixed with humor. Not attacking, just pointing out an intrinsic flaw in the question.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Matty,
Way to keep it real, don't blame your gear, that leads to blaming the weather for your performance. 
Best skiers come from the upper midwest or east coast because they learn how to adapt.
Let's hear it.

kir 




Matty said:


> I hear you. I just think that it is an unanswerable question. All skiers(and boaters) must learn to adapt to the equipment they are on and the conditions they are in. Certain equipment may be better suited to certain conditions, but because I like the way a ski skis, or you like the way a ski skis doesn't make it the ski for the other person. If the ski is soft or stiff just makes you ski it differently, it doesn't throw you out of turns, it makes you ease up on it a little earlier or drive it a little harder. My comments were meant to give truth mixed with humor. Not attacking, just pointing out an intrinsic flaw in the question.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Traditionally, for a mogul ski you want something with good flex in the tip of the ski, stiffer in the tails, and stiff side-to-side, but this is an idealization. 

Rossi made some slalom skis in the early-mid '90's that made good mogul skis. The Dynastar Assault Superior is an excellent mogul ski that you can find cheap if you keep an eye out. If you look hard, you might be able to find a pair of Volkl V-Straightlines or Salomon 1080moguls. Anything straight or moderately shaped and not too long for you will do the job.

You'll be a lot less likely to break a ski on a tele setup because if you screw up/stuff it the toe-hinge will typically absorb most of the force and/or throw you onto your face. You'll typically rip the toe-piece out before you break a tele ski in the bumps. Make sure you use some stout epoxy when you mount them or if you pay to have them mounted, use someone you really trust.

Shorter poles will make a bigger difference than different teleskis in the bumps, IMO.

COUNT


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Healycoils(sp?) for pulling bindings out, especialy on used wood core skis which are the best bumpers

good shoulder surgeon for longer poles, kills your kayaking season.

best skiers come from the upper midwest or ne

come on someone bite.


You'll be a lot less likely to break a ski on a tele setup because if you screw up/stuff it the toe-hinge will typically absorb most of the force and/or throw you onto your face. You'll typically rip the toe-piece out before you break a tele ski in the bumps. Make sure you use some stout epoxy when you mount them or if you pay to have them mounted, use someone you really trust.

Shorter poles will make a bigger difference than different teleskis in the bumps, IMO.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I will not bite on the 'best skiers come from ______', but if you learn how to ski on ice, you learn how to edge. East coast ice, mid-west manmade ice, far-west sierra cement, it all can produce good skiers. Tomy Moe learned to ski in Montana and refined his skills in Alaska, Picabo from Idaho and Sun Valley. Good skiers come from within.

I will have to admit, growing up skiing NJ, upstate NY and Vermont. Then moving to CO in 91. I used to religiously sharpen my skis a couple of times a year back east, now I might sharpen a ski once in it's life. I wouldn't mind visiting my old stomping grounds at Smuggliers Crotch, Mad River Glen, Mt Wastington, but Utah, Jackson, Taos, Silverton..... are a lot closer to home.

A bad day here is still better then a good day back east.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*skiing nj???*

Did you ever go to mount ski? Old trash dump covered in dirt with surface lifts in the 70's.
What is the most basic place with lifts anyone has slide down the snow?

Sugar mountain, nc rocks, and I mean rocks.



Snowhere said:


> I will not bite on the 'best skiers come from ______', but if you learn how to ski on ice, you learn how to edge. East coast ice, mid-west manmade ice, far-west sierra cement, it all can produce good skiers. Tomy Moe learned to ski in Montana and refined his skills in Alaska, Picabo from Idaho and Sun Valley. Good skiers come from within.
> 
> I will have to admit, growing up skiing NJ, upstate NY and Vermont. Then moving to CO in 91. I used to religiously sharpen my skis a couple of times a year back east, now I might sharpen a ski once in it's life. I wouldn't mind visiting my old stomping grounds at Smuggliers Crotch, Mad River Glen, Mt Wastington, but Utah, Jackson, Taos, Silverton..... are a lot closer to home.
> 
> A bad day here is still better then a good day back east.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

SSowden...i am king of the NJ east coast association. (born in Montreal...high school in jersey).

but i have not heard of Mount Snow. Is it a renamed resort (vernon valley-Great gorge)? Licorice schnapps at Hunter, Camel Bak, Shawnee, Blue Mtn....fist fights as much as snowfall.

Coldest place ever was Mt. Orford...north of Montreal. Made Jay Peak seem like Cabo.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

If you are talking about Mt. Snow, that is in Vermont and is not a trash pile. I spent a week skiing there while in college, and with student I.D. you could get lift tickets for $20. Being a poor college student, it was the deal! 

I heard of a trash dump ski hill in the mid-west somewhere, is that what you are talking about Ssowden?

I skied for the first time in my life at Craigmere! That place was tiny and has since gone the way of the Dodo. I trained my freshman year at Vernon Valley, but our races were held at Great Gorge. 

The only fist-a-cuffs I have seen have been at Vail. Some Chicathugan felt he could stomp across everyone's skis while he was carrying his like a load of firewood. He went down like a load of bricks after he gave the people he was stomping across a tough guy impersonation!:roll:

I tried skiing Smugglers at -30 and foggy. I would wear two hats and could survive 2 runs before I would have to retreat to the bar for some Black Forests to warm me up!


----------

